# Is it just me or are their birds everywhere?



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe it's just a coincidence but Im seeing more and more birds these days than Ive ever seen in my life. I havent had the luxury of getting out of the area much lately but are you seeing the same in your area? I hope they extend more licenses as I missed one again this year.


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

dropanchor, just wondering where are you seeing most of the turkey at, i got drawn for the fall turkey this year and haven't even been able to go out as of yet, have awhile but would like to know of a couple of spots, any info will be great


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think there might possibly be a bird hangin' around dropanchor's area, or two. I'll second that notion as well, even around GF I've seen a lot more turkey's than any year prior...those mild winters do wonders for more than just pheasants. :beer:

HOPEFULLY, I can draw a tag for this spring...but, as always, I'll be prepared for yet ANOTHER snub. 8)


----------

